# 10.5 foot Mako caught on Navarre Pier



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like Joey Polk got another big one tonight. This one hauled away on a flatbed instead of a Toyota.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to have a big ol chunk of mako for the kamado


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are out there thick this year it seems.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

*Another great catch*

Not as big as the last catch but another great catch indeed!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I definitely don't agree with killing a big female mako like that, but a sweet catch by any standards, that's for sure.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& they killed her. Let's give 'em a round of applause. 

I know it's their catch & perfectly legal/their decision, but it's not the right one in my book.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

One less cobia/wahoo/tuna eating machine.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

You've never killed a fish?. 

I've killed thousands over the years. They eat better that way!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> One less cobia/wahoo/tuna eating machine.


Yeah but they eat Flipper and that's a friend in my book! Besides, they're not our Cobia/Wahoo/etc.

I can't bash the Polks though. They do release the majority of their sharks and have tagged and released more of them than probably anybody on the northern Gulf.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mako !


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Another big one!!!

I wonder when the barbecue is???


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guys. that's a fine mako there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly, they tried to release the last Mako but it was so exhausted it didn't make it....so more then likely the same story on this biggun too!!! Great catch Polks!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Yeah but they eat Flipper and that's a friend in my book! Besides, they're not our Cobia/Wahoo/etc.


But...but... Flipper is all we have to keep the red snapper population in check. But... but... they're not our red snapper, are they?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Great catch!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> But...but... Flipper is all we have to keep the red snapper population in check. But... but... they're not our red snapper, are they?


All I can say is......... Roll Tide


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Wish tuna were cruising the beach!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Mako is the best tasting shark there is . That fish will make a lot of people happy . Fine fish !!


----------



## tmcustoms (Feb 20, 2015)

I love Mako its a great eating shark, still have a few pieces in my freezer!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Mako Shark*

They are so good to eat. Great Catch!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> One less cobia/wahoo/tuna eating machine.


They eat dolphins also. They should be protected for that alone.:thumbup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

recess said:


> Mako is the best tasting shark there is . That fish will make a lot of people happy . Fine fish !!


Taste like crap. But to me all sharks do.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hell I would steak that ole girl! Good eats! Congrats


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

An eating machine at its best.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

If you think that mako tastes bad then you ate rotten mako or you need someone to come cook for you. I agree with most sharks tasting bad, however grilled mako may be my favorite fish i have had, spare some types of tuna


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mako grilled with garlic, lemon, and butter. Not much better fish to grill. It's firm enough to hold up, and has a great taste IMO. A bit like swordfish to me.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I have always been told you need to live gut a shark so it doesnt spoil its own meat with urine.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I have always been told you need to live gut a shark so it doesnt spoil its own meat with urine.


Not mako's, They have external sexual organs. certain sharks u dont have to. Most u do.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Fish on! said:


> If you think that mako tastes bad then you ate rotten mako or you need someone to come cook for you. I agree with most sharks tasting bad, however grilled mako may be my favorite fish i have had, spare some types of tuna


It sucked. It was caught the day or 2 before, Marinated . Grilled or baked. Not impressed. Must have done something wrong. Killing them just to kill them is not what we are about. Let them live. I enjoy seeing them in spring & late fall. They are beautiful in the water. They eat whatever they want. I dont know of any human attacks. They eat fish. Let them live. Want to eat one ? Kill a small one. Every ling season boats see them, ( Large Ones ) & just have to kill them. For what? For a pic or their jaws. That's BS.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Not mako's, They have external sexual organs. certain sharks u dont have to. Most u do.


Not true. All elasmobranchs (sharks, rays and skates) have the same set up if you will. Females are internal and males have external sex organs...well at least parts are external. This has NOTHING to do with the taste.

I could go into how sharks and rays use urea in osmoregulation in a very unique way compared to other saltwater fish but no bodys got time for that. Makos function just like any other shark, but why they taste better I couldn't tell you. Why does a mangrove snapper taste better than a red snapper?!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Not true. All elasmobranchs (sharks, rays and skates) have the same set up if you will. Females are internal and males have external sex organs...well at least parts are external. This has NOTHING to do with the taste.
> 
> I could go into how sharks and rays use urea in osmoregulation in a very unique way compared to other saltwater fish but no bodys got time for that. Makos function just like any other shark, but why they taste better I couldn't tell you. Why does a mangrove snapper taste better than a red snapper?!


Mako's tigers, Great whites have the organs out side. I thought that made a difference.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

But makos, tigers, and whites have no differences in their sex organs than any other shark or ray for that matter. Males have claspers which are not a penis. They are simply an appendage that transport his baby batter into the female. The claspers on a mako are pretty much the same on a stingray or a blacktip. No difference. The females have no external organs at all and pretty much everything on the males are internal as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The reason sharks store waste has zero to do with their sexual organs. It has everything to do with osmoregulation like Jason said earlier.

Saltwater fish actually digest saltwater regularly to maintain hydration (yes, they still need water) because the salty environment they live in is constantly drawing water from their bodies. The fish gulp the saltwater and the extra salt compounds are excreted through the gut and gills.

Sharks have a more evolved way of maintaining water balance. Their body retains waste compounds like urea and ammonia and others to create a "saltier" (for lack of a better term) solution in their bodies and counteract the reverse osmosis. In some sharks, the concentration is higher and in others the body can actually reverse this system. The Bull Shark is the prime example of a species which can regulate as needed and this allows its travels into fresh water rivers and lakes.

From what I've gathered over the years is that a few species of pelagic sharks, mostly in the family Lamnidae (Makos, Porbeagle, etc) and the family Alopiidae (Threshers) can regulate water balance much like other saltwater fish and therefore do not hold high waste concentrations in their blood stream. This means a shark that needs _less_ care after landing.

As for what to do for most sharks, look at the biology and function of their osmoregulation system. The shark stores wastes largely in the bloodstream and gut. The gut cavity however does not largely affect the flavor of the tissue, unless you actually eat the internal organs. The best solution is to bleed them and it will get the best results if the shark is alive. What I have always done when harvesting a shark is cut its tail nearly completely off while boatside or on the beach, leave it in the water and watch the flow. If it clots, cut it again. In ten minutes the shark will bleed itself dry. Then get it on ice.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

So gutting them doesnt do anything. It 's bleeding them that matters .


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I guess Chris V had time for explaining osmoregulation in sharks. LoL

Now to find me a Bull Shark pup to put in one of my freshwater tanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> So gutting them doesnt do anything. It 's bleeding them that matters .


 I wouldn't say it's "optimal". A bled out shark will produce much cleaner meat for sure. After the shark dies, gutting and filling the body cavity with ice isn't a bad idea.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason for the "Catch, fillet and release". http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/a-real-fat-fish-fisherman-catches-700-pound-shark-1.441035?tc=cr


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Props to Chris V. Real world experience and some book learning there!


----------

